# DSR708 and other DTV remotes



## cosmo115 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just bought a used DSR708 receiver, but the remote didn't come with it. I have several peanut remotes and one white DTV remote, but none of them seem to automatically work with the DSR708. I tried codes 01142 amd 01442 with the white remote, but it didn't work. I also couldn't find a manual on programming a peanut remote with a receiver (which I would prefer to use). FYI the only reason I have one of the white remotes is because it came as a bonus with an R10 I bought a while back.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Try this link............. http://store.high-techoffice.com/tivoremotes.html You should find what you are looking for here.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Probably remote sensor on receiver is not functioning. Black remote should work with it automatically and white remote should work with codes you mentioned. There are no other codes.


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

ironwood said:


> Probably remote sensor on receiver is not functioning. Black remote should work with it automatically and white remote should work with codes you mentioned. There are no other codes.


not if the tivo was programmed to use a different IR address, or the peanut remotes are programmed to a different IR address. i can't remember the sequence required to update the address on the remote, but you can tell what address the tivo is programmed to by checking the system information screen. IR address 0 is default.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=398415


----------

